# Dwarf Crypt ID help please.



## j_m_lizard (Oct 16, 2007)

Years ago I bought what was labled Crypt parva. Recently, I have begun to question that ID based on coloration and leaf shape.

here's what I have:









So, what is this plant? Thanks for any help you can give me, Oh ye masters of the Crypt.

-Jared


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Yep, not parva.

Could be just about any other member of the beckettii group from Sri Lanka though... Try to post pics when it has grown; still a flowering plant would be needed for a sound identification, of course.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks... I kind of figured it wasn't parva. But let me get this straight... all of the dwarfs are just subspecies of C. beckettii?


----------

